# Good morning New Braunfels and fellow Texans!



## Justin Page (Aug 16, 2010)

Just wanted to say hi to the folks from New Braunfels #1109 or in Texas for that matter. I am a member of the NB Lodge 1109, but donâ€™t get to attend as much as I would like. I have been working in Brazil for the past few years and never seem to be home during the stated meetings, sorry guys!


----------



## JTM (Aug 16, 2010)

welcome to the boards.


----------



## HKTidwell (Aug 16, 2010)

Good Morning and Welcome to the boards!  Are you near Barretos it is a suburb of Sao Paulo?  If so da Casa do MaÃ§om JoÃ£o Baroni, em Barretos-SP is in that vicinity and I would love to see some more photos of this building.  Not sure that it is open to people or if it is closed.  The House of Mason John Baroni offers lodging to Masons and their families from all over Brazil who undergo treatment at the local Cancer Hospital.

I realize Brazil is a large country and it may be miles away from you.  Just thought I would ask.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W6oCgO25BlQ


----------



## Justin Page (Aug 16, 2010)

I am currently in Victoria Brazil, not all to far from Sao Paulo. If given the opportunity, I will take some photos and send them to you, sounds like something I would like to see myself. We did get a chance to visit the Grand Lodge in Rio de Janeiro, which was pretty impressive; unfortunately we were not allowed to photograph the inside. We were invited to attend, but for lack of time were unable. Surprisingly I am finding that South America has a relatively strong Masonic presence, which has made our various travels down here a lot more interesting. 

On another note, I noticed you have a founding memberâ€™s award on your profile. If that is the case, I just wanted to say thank you. All too often, my job secludes me from the opportunity of practicing anything lodge related. There are a few of us Freemasons that talk amongst ourselves when time allows, but thatâ€™s not quite the same as attending. So, your site is sort of keeping us up to date. 

Also, my wife and I have started a business that sees a surprising number of Masons from time to time. If possible I would like to post a link on our site to this one. I think a lot of people would be interested. If you want to check it out first, our webpage is www.rangermountain.com , just let me know, either way, take care and we will see you around. 
Justin Page
MM 1109


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Aug 16, 2010)

Welcome to the group Justin!!


----------



## peace out (Aug 16, 2010)

Howdy, Justin!


----------

